# Middleton Hospital, Ilkley visited June 09



## freebird (Aug 13, 2009)

Middleton Hospital in Ilkley is a site that is awaiting the resolution of planning Dept battles. As it is a reasonably close site we thought we better go and check it out. After some research on the internet to no avail, then visiting the place, we went to Ilkley Library to try to find out more of its history. This also led to a blank. This is the limited information we have on the place:-
Middleton hospital opened around the time of WW1 and eventually closed in 1990. During its time the hospital was used as a military hospital, a TB Sanatorium and before its closure a Geriatric hospital. Most of the buildings were demolished in 1991 however the Social Club, the Lodge, a sub station and a building reported to be either an admin block or a mortuary depending on which planning application you read, still remain.
The site was purchased in August 2005 for £275,000.00 by the current owner who submitted an application to convert existing buildings and build an ‘eco village’ on the site. This has been turned down and the wrangle continues!

Here are my pics from our explore at Middleton Hospital:-

The Social Club





















Inside the Social Club













































The Lodge hidden in the trees










The Sub Station





Graffitti on the Admin block or Morgue??? 





Sqwasher in action at the above










Thanks for looking ​


----------



## sqwasher (Aug 13, 2009)

*Middleton Hospital, Ilkley-June 2009*

We did manage to find some old photos, building layout & an aerial view on an old planning application. However due to the security of the documents we’ve only been able to photograph the screen display & try reproduce them in our report.


One of the former entrances onto the site





'The Lodge' a small cottage on the site-possibly a caretakers/workers dwelling?





The former electric substation (can't see them converting this to much!)





The social club building-the grassed area on the left was a bowling green! 










Inside the hall viewed from the stage end, with projection room windows visable





I wouldn't fancy 'treading the boards' here!





View from the rear towards the stage





The final building-the admin or mortuary block





Parts of the roof of this building have collapsed





A few from around the site

A lampost trying to hide amongst the trees










Our departing view





Screen captures:

Layout of the whole hospital





An aerial view





Some of the now demolished buildings




















Cheers for looking  .....more pics here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sqwasher/sets/72157621873679330/​


----------



## Krypton (Aug 13, 2009)

These pics are very atmospheric and show really well in how bad a state this place really is. Was the safe open, i love safes 

Jack


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 14, 2009)

You are a star. I've been wanting to see what this place looked like now for a while.

Mrs Seahorse was a nurse there, and we had our wedding reception in the social club.

When I get back from sea, I'll have a dig around for some old pics from way back when. 

Nice one. Happy memories.


----------



## rjg_scotland (Aug 14, 2009)

Some nice pictures there 

Tip for you: hit the print screen (Prt Scr) button on your keyboard, then paste into your imaging application and crop.


----------



## pricejs (Aug 14, 2009)

Reaaly good pictures. It looks like a nice peaceful explore.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 14, 2009)

Great shots guys, don't think I've seen pic's of this place before


----------



## sqwasher (Aug 14, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> You are a star. I've been wanting to see what this place looked like now for a while.
> 
> Mrs Seahorse was a nurse there, and we had our wedding reception in the social club.
> 
> ...



That would be really cool to see some old photos of the place! Nice one Seahorse! It's probably quite sad for you to see it in it's present state!? 

Mexico - cheers man, i think SS did a mini report on the social club building, we didn't realise there were any other buildings left though til we checked out ol' google maps etc.


----------



## boxerheaven (Aug 14, 2009)

great pics and report


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 16, 2009)

Aye, tis quite sad. The lodge is where one of Mrs S's friends used to live. I can't remember what her hubby was, but he did indeed work at the hospital. I have pics of themm somewhere too. Might even have at least one of them in the house itself.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics taken in the social club. Would have been around 1978.

Faces blanked out to protect the guilty.


----------



## sqwasher (Nov 16, 2009)

Cheers Seahorse, great to see these-do you have many more? Dig that funky 70's carpet!


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 17, 2009)

I do have a few, so I'll have a dig around in the attic at some point.

Hang on, look what I found. From our wedding p!ssup in 1980...






For some strange reason, I can't find any pics from our wedding bash. This seems to be all we have left.


----------



## harroman (Nov 17, 2009)

V interesting, my grandfather was in there 77/78 ish, seem to think they used it as geriatric hospital then, or maybe just had wards for old folk? Also remember a guy I was at school with starting training as a nurse there and getting run down and killed after a late shift, walking down towards Ilkley 73/74ish


----------

